# TV shows that you HATE



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

We need more negativity on the forums here. 

Let's talk about television programmes that you dislike/hate/would rather not watch/tend to avoid/add your own synonym here. 

Thread inspired by being bored to death by The Brady Bunch.


----------



## Krummhorn

Funny this subject would come up ... there were shows in my younger years that I truly thought were the greatest, and in present time, viewing them again on streaming television, my feelings have changed and they are way boring, predictable and lack content. Among those were Mannix, Barnaby Jones, and Hawaii Five-O ... same format over and over again ... ho hum 

Brady Bunch is right up there with them too ... although it was somewhat entertaining in its hey-day. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Rehydration

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> We need more negativity on the forums here.


Uhm . . . thought we were fine as is.



> Let's talk about television programmes that you dislike/hate/would rather not watch/tend to avoid/add your own synonym here.


Let's see . . .
|=-Happy Tree Friends
|=-Pokemon Black and White (LOVE the original series, absolutely LOATHE the new series.)
|=-Leave it to Beaver 
|=-Honey Boo-Boo
|=-South Park

My brain's exhausted now. Maybe I'll think of more later.


----------



## elgar's ghost

To be honest, I'm quite happy with the retro programs that have been re-aired on Freeview TV - I listed in one thread some really lame UK comedies from the 70's/80s which I disliked but it seems nearly all have mercifully been forgotten (with the older ones maybe all or some of the tapes have been wiped). 

Three classic shows I'd love to see again are Callan, The Man from U.N.C.L.E. and Starfleet - unless there are contractual probs I was hoping a station like Yesterday or ITV4 might have stepped up to the plate here.


----------



## Novelette

Which do I hate?

Basically all of them: trite, silly, vulgar, uninteresting, poorly conceived, nonsensical, overly dramatic, etc., etc. 

Well, okay Star Trek: TNG & Voyager. Corny? Yes. Cheesy? Yes. I still like it? Yes!

Also the oceanic/astronomic/historical/cultural shows... I like those.


----------



## Cosmos

Big Bang Theory. I have no idea what anyone sees in that show.
I have never seen Doctor Who, but I've grown to hate it because so many people around me love the show. I'm not a big sci-fi fan at all


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Reality TV anyone?


----------



## Tristan

Any show that's dedicated to showing how "celebutantes" live. Oh, and that "Honey Boo Boo" trash...

I also don't care much for Big Bang Theory. Love "How I Met Your Mother" though...


----------



## PetrB

Because Television, main networks -- and now cable -- is still close to 99.9999% 'negativity' as far as quality, real interest, value, and in short can be and is one of the worst time-sucking distracting vampires people regularly invite into their homes, is why, when I left home after high school, I have not lived with a television since.

Try it. You might like it. (If you pay for cable, save a small bundle per annum.)

... which leaves if not hating, finding nothing enough to like via this particular medium.
The God-Awful audio quality, little improved with the newer flat screen extravaganzas, has always kept me somewhat 'away' from television during my youth as well.


----------



## Guest

If you hate it don't watch it ...forget it...done ....no more hate


----------



## Crudblud

I'm pretty sure most of us don't sit around watching shows we don't like saying "wow this show is terrible." We're sharing opinions, and I personally *hate* the idea that negative opinions must be hidden away for no apparent reason.


----------



## neoshredder

Basically everything on MTV.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us don't sit around watching shows we don't like saying "wow this show is terrible." We're sharing opinions, and I personally *hate* the idea that negative opinions must be hidden away for no apparent reason.


Absolutely old chap after all a negative times a negative equals a lovely fat positive so long live negativity


----------



## Weston

I'm with Novelette. I pretty much hate all TV, with the exception of some of the Star Trek incarnations. Maybe a bit of Doctor Who too.

However, I was watching some very very old game shows from the early 50s (before even my time) on You Tube and found "What's My Line" to be rather classy and cerebral compared to anything aired by the time I came along. I also found Frank Zappa's first TV appearance playing bicycle on The Steve Allen Show to be quite a gas.

Sitcoms are my absolute most egregious.

Thank goodness for the internet and streaming. I can watch intelligent stuff whenever I want. No longer a slave to the broadcast schedule or to the tube at all.


----------



## Tristan

PetrB said:


> Because Television, main networks -- and now cable -- is still close to 99.9999% 'negativity' as far as quality, real interest, value, and in short can be and is one of the worst time-sucking distracting vampires people regularly invite into their homes, is why, when I left home after high school, I have not lived with a television since.
> 
> Try it. You might like it. (If you pay for cable, save a small bundle per annum.)
> 
> ... which leaves if not hating, finding nothing enough to like via this particular medium.
> The God-Awful audio quality, little improved with the newer flat screen extravaganzas, has always kept me somewhat 'away' from television during my youth as well.


Seriously. All the good shows can be watched on Netflix or other online services; no television necessary  Like _Lost_...cannot wait to watch Season 1 again. Greatest show ever created...


----------



## Kieran

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Reality TV anyone?


Absolutely, so-called reality TV.

And so-called talent shows. With remarkable incision and wit, I call them talentless shows.

Grey's Anatomy, too. Whenever my wife has this show on and I have to sit through it - being far too lazy to remove myself to another room - I grind my teeth with horror...


----------



## Ingélou

We now don't watch 'Doctor Who'. When it was first revamped, we loved it ... but by the time the third actor took on the role (my traumatised brain has blanked out his name), it had become soaked in all the modern production values of edginess, feistiness, slickness, sassiness, nastiness, sexiness, stylishness, callous irony and so on.

Uuuuuuggggggghhhhhhh! I never watch it now, but the *hate* lives on!


----------



## Air

Cosmos said:


> Big Bang Theory. I have no idea what anyone sees in that show.


The first three seasons of The Big Bang Theory were decent, but the show has went straight downhill since then. I like the original premise that the writers set out to make, but recently it's just been a bad soap opera of misfit couples and a pathetic reiteration of nerd stereotypes that are not even half accurate. The characters themselves have become sad caricatures. Interestingly enough, the show only became unwatchable once it became popular with the general public. Just another reminder of the unhealthy control mainstream media has over some of the art that is being produced today.


----------



## Crudblud

Ingenue said:


> We now don't watch 'Doctor Who'. When it was first revamped, we loved it ... but by the time the third actor took on the role (my traumatised brain has blanked out his name), it had become soaked in all the modern production values of edginess, feistiness, slickness, sassiness, nastiness, sexiness, stylishness, callous irony and so on.
> 
> Uuuuuuggggggghhhhhhh! I never watch it now, but the *hate* lives on!


I don't think it's particularly edgy or feisty or anything else you listed, it's just written by people who think they are more clever than they actually are, I call it _Post-Tarantino Syndrome_. Ever since _Pulp Fiction_ there have been wave upon wave of hack writers trying to be clever by using a facsimile of his style of dialogue and narrative construction but without any of his experience or sense of appropriateness, or even his level of craft, as evidenced by the sheer volume of failed attempts in both cinema and TV. I suspect it will eventually be replaced by misguided attempts at the so called _new sincerity_ currently being popularised by filmmakers like Paul Thomas Anderson.


----------



## TresPicos

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Reality TV anyone?


Definitely! Reality sucks...


----------



## moody

Cosmos said:


> Big Bang Theory. I have no idea what anyone sees in that show.
> I have never seen Doctor Who, but I've grown to hate it because so many people around me love the show. I'm not a big sci-fi fan at all


Bit of a misery then!


----------



## moody

Big Brother,I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here, and their ilk. Not nice type people and has-beens or never-weres.
Frazier, can't see the pompous attraction.


----------



## david johnson

maude, reality, anything with bill maher


----------



## Ravndal

I'm a TV show fanatic. I have seen about everything that has gotten a good review. I don't like big bang theory though. I'm not watching reality-TV either.


----------



## deggial

I hate the Big Bang Theory with a fiery passion. My ex wife LOVES it and used to watch a bunch of episodes in one go  that dude's voice drives me up the wall. I also hated Friends when it was on, tired jokes and non-characters. Another one I don't as much hate as dislike is True Blood. Yea, gore, sex, gore, sex, gore, sex. Hate to say it, but it gets old.


----------



## Guest

I hate most reality shows and those so-called "talent" shows. For the record, I do like _The Big Bang Theory_!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'll second any cry of dislike for "reality" tv but then I question how much reality ever makes it into those programs anyhow. The worst for me are those which aren't talent shows - which don't even pay lip service to serving any purpose. Also, if Honey Boo Boo is what I think it is, that goes on the black list. Looking at Sky listings for MTV, I have to ask what the M stands for these days because it clearly isn't music.

I'm not a sporting person, so I'll say any sports except for Basket Ball. Much to my surprise, I ended up watching highlights from game 6 or 7 of San Antonio Spurs vs Miami Heat and I actually enjoyed it. I never thought I would admit to liking a sport but there we are. Of course, I have no idea when it will be shown again in the UK because I found it by accident but I may actually keep an ear or eye open just in case...

Back on topic though, I hate TV shows which get cancelled after one season or cancelled early for no apparent or good reason. I am tired of getting into programs only to have them snuffed out so quickly. It makes me hesitant abnout checking out new shows now because I don't want to get prematurely invested. _Actually scrap that, I hate the networks whom make the choices_. Yes I am still a little burned that Futurama has yet again been given the axe despite being on blazing form following it's return to episodic format as opposed to the feature length runs.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> Back on topic though, I hate TV shows which get cancelled after one season or cancelled early for no apparent or good reason. I am tired of getting into programs only to have them snuffed out so quickly. It makes me hesitant abnout checking out new shows now because I don't want to get prematurely invested.


Me too! Two shows that I enjoyed last year and were canceled before the mystery was ever solved were *Awake* and *Alcatraz*.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Kontrapunctus said:


> Me too! Two shows that I enjoyed last year and were canceled before the mystery was ever solved were *Awake* and *Alcatraz*.


Ha! 'Awake'-- what an interesting concept that had, man with two interpenetrating lives. Because it's true- that third of the day when we dream is indeed another life.

A metaphysical cop show. I watched every episode. They opened up a larger arc where some group was aware of the effectiveness of the guy's dream life and were eavesdropping on it or something. Then it was cancelled, which is the opposite of 'then I woke up'.

What gets me is that in the year or so since it vanished I never thought once about it, and never again would, probably, had you not said the codeword: 'Awake'. That's tv for you, evanescent.


----------



## Krummhorn

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Reality TV anyone?


IMHO, those are so fake ... I mean every "situation" has just got to be staged (and probably rehearsed) to make sure all the cameras get the proper angle, the gaffers can set up the lighting, not to mention the audio (mic boom) setup.

Again, that just my opinion on those ... I won't waste my time on them.

Kh ♫


----------



## LordBlackudder

american tv shows hurt my face and knock my bowel movements out of sync.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sitcoms and Reality? shows are primary causes of my TV dislikes, but hey, not a problem/issue...change channel, or turn set off. Terrific options, those.

It's easier to list a few of the programs that I enjoy--Breaking Bad, Ray Donovan, The Fall, Californication. :tiphat:


----------



## Kleinzeit

http://www.avclub.com/articles/how-reality-tv-gets-written,99627/

Article on how reality tv gets 'written' for those who care.

I don't watch them except for Project Runway, which is about people actually making things. But it's clear that we're all now expected to accept the bogosity of the format with good cheer and learn how to 'read' it. Just like when Citizen Kane was young, many people were confused by flashbacks & flash-forwards. Now we're annoyed if a story is plainly linear.


----------



## Novelette

I didn't know that American Idol was still going on until I saw a billboard on Interstate 75 saying that it is soon to be staged in Orlando, FL.

I thought that nonsense ended years and years ago. Shows you how much I care about and keep up with these things.


----------



## Crudblud

Novelette said:


> I didn't know that American Idol was still going on until I saw a billboard on Interstate 75 saying that it is soon to be staged in Orlando, FL.
> 
> I thought that nonsense ended years and years ago. Shows you how much I care about and keep up with these things.


Even if it had ended years ago, you can bet there would have been another one with a slightly different gimmick.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

LordBlackudder said:


> american tv shows hurt my face and knock my bowel movements out of sync.


I haven't actually turned on the TV and seen any American TV show for years! (the Brady Bunch as I mentioned earlier was years ago)

But then again I very rarely watch commercial television.


----------



## GreenMamba

American TV of the last decade has included The Sopranos, The Wire, Deadwood, Mad Men, etc., not to mention The Colbert Report. Not sure why that would make anyone's face hurt.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Basically everything on MTV.


Hey i am loving those 10 same south park episodes that they show here every week.


----------



## brianvds

Air said:


> Interestingly enough, the show only became unwatchable once it became popular with the general public. Just another reminder of the unhealthy control mainstream media has over some of the art that is being produced today.


Which is precisely why I don't watch much TV. I can't really say which TV shows I hate, because if I feel even mild dislike I switch off. In fact, I didn't even own a TV for many years, until some years ago an acquaintance emigrated and gave away all his stuff. I ended up with the TV, a.k.a. the white elephant. 

Who needs TV when you have the web? Or even just a half decent public library?


----------



## Novelette

Crudblud said:


> Even if it had ended years ago, you can bet there would have been another one with a slightly different gimmick.


At least the judges on this show you just linked sit in gaudy, separate throne-like chairs. I say, if one is going for tackiness, one may as well go all out!


----------



## drpraetorus

I can only speak to shows I have seen. Most TV is unwatchable, judging by the promos. 
Bobs Burgers, The Cleveland Show, American Idol, Americas got Talent, Ancient Aliens (that one makes junk science look smart), Top Gear, Televised Golf, The Animal Planet Mermaids Special (I know people who believed it), Adventure Time, Any Three Stooges movie that happens to be broadcast, American Pickers (you can pick your friends. you can pick your nose. But you can't pick your friends nose), Under the Dome is rapidly rising to the top. Animal Planet Call of the Wild Man, Most nature survival shows. The nude survivalists are just an example of scraping the bottom of the barrel,


----------



## Crudblud

Novelette said:


> At least the judges on this show you just linked sit in gaudy, separate throne-like chairs. I say, if one is going for tackiness, one may as well go all out!


I tried to find one with Tom Jones spinning around (must admit I didn't spend too much time on it, probably understandably), he's the most hilarious one because his facial expression freezes into this quasi-constipated botox nightmare while he's turning around.


----------



## david johnson

another one - I DON"T WANT TO WAKE UP WITH AL on the weather channel. jen carfagno, however ....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Crudblud said:


> I tried to find one with Tom Jones spinning around (must admit I didn't spend too much time on it, probably understandably), he's the most hilarious one because his facial expression freezes into this quasi-constipated botox nightmare while he's turning around.


Thankfully The Boyo doesn't dye his hair jet black any more which at least makes his skin look less orange.


----------



## deggial

Kleinzeit said:


> Ha! 'Awake'-- what an interesting concept that had, man with two interpenetrating lives. Because it's true- that third of the day when we dream is indeed another life.
> 
> A metaphysical cop show. I watched every episode. They opened up a larger arc where some group was aware of the effectiveness of the guy's dream life and were eavesdropping on it or something. Then it was cancelled, which is the opposite of 'then I woke up'


isn't the concept similar to Inception's? sounds interesting.


----------



## Kleinzeit

deggial said:


> isn't the concept similar to Inception's? sounds interesting.


Yeah, 'cept where Inception is about lucid dream warriors, Awake is about a guy who was hurt or traumatized somehow. His wife _OR_ his son was killed 'in reality', though one or the other exists in one of his real/dream lives. He has a shrink in each life too, with different, dubious diagnoses of his plight. But the events of one life feed him clues each week that let him solve the crime in the other life. It's not lucid dreaming as such because he doesn't know which (differently tinted) life is the dream, and neither do we. But he's aware of the situation, so for him it doesn't matter. They're both effectively real.

From the 70s, I think, to the 90s, there were various iterations of the theme of a vampire cop. He only works at night and tries to be a good guy. I don't know the history & can't be ***** to look it up. But somebody obviously really believed in the concept because it kept getting resurrected and there were at least two different shows, one called Forever Knight, and a (tv?) movie with a minor pop star in it. Anyway, somebody really fought to bring this dog of an idea to the screen. You'd figure there'd be more of a thirst for dream warrior shows. But Inception was, alas, a bit of a dog itself.

So now after typing this i settle into reflective contemplation and realize that I don't give a monkey's about any of it. Tv is about as much fun as a transparent compost bin ( patent pending-- hands off! )


----------



## deggial

cheers for the synopsis. Inception holds the curious honour of a film I enjoyed _and_ slept through at the same time. Luckily nothing weird happened during my dream session  that I know of... reminds me of that episode of X Files where the paralyzed soldier manages to astrally project with some terrible effects in reality.


----------



## JohannesBrahms

Most new shows and movies are garbage, in my opinion, so I hate them. They all have trashy, half-naked women, idiotic men, swear words in every other sentence, sex scenes(who thinks those are a good idea?), and are just stupid. There aren't any new shows like I Love Lucy, The Jack Benny Program, The Andy Griffith Show, or Burns and Allen. Those shows were clean and you laughed at them, even though they never swore!! The actors had class!! Amazing, isn't it?!


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Thankfully The Boyo doesn't dye his hair jet black any more which at least makes his skin look less orange.


I've been horrified with Tom's appearance the past decade or so. Plastic surgery, pounds, puffiness, etc., etc. But, the voice from samples I heard up to a few years ago, could still initiate happy feet.

It's a tough life, and even tougher to attempt to go on forever. Tony Bennett, OMG!


----------



## mtmailey

I do not watch tv that much i am the internet guy tv sucks today to much bad news & negative shows.


----------



## Guest

mtmailey said:


> I do not watch tv that much i am the internet guy tv sucks today to much bad news & negative shows.


Punctuation is always nice...


----------



## moody

JohannesBrahms said:


> Most new shows and movies are garbage, in my opinion, so I hate them. They all have trashy, half-naked women, idiotic men, swear words in every other sentence, sex scenes(who thinks those are a good idea?), and are just stupid. There aren't any new shows like I Love Lucy, The Jack Benny Program, The Andy Griffith Show, or Burns and Allen. Those shows were clean and you laughed at them, even though they never swore!! The actors had class!! Amazing, isn't it?!


Darn it,I love trashy half-naked women.


----------



## DavidA

Shoes I hate

Britain's got talent
The Apprentice
The X Factor
The Voice

Pity 'cause my wife loves them!


----------



## mtmailey

Kontrapunctus said:


> Punctuation is always nice...


Sorry i am mister not-so-perfect.


----------



## Guest

mtmailey said:


> Sorry i am mister not-so-perfect.


Then sir, You, should be ashamed, of yourself had you not, Noticed:that 99% of posters are i,e perfect in every way, tut and tut.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bring back mechanical TV I say. Ah i miss the old days!


----------



## moody

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Bring back mechanical TV I say. Ah i miss the old days!


Do you mean the winding up ones ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I was think more John Logie Baird but wind up will do


----------



## Cheyenne

Rehydration said:


> =
> Let's see . . .
> |=-Happy Tree Friends
> |=-Pokemon Black and White (LOVE the original series, absolutely LOATHE the new series.)


Pokemon Black and White is the best comedy show I've ever watched. It has great punchlines, hilarious satire, fun puns, zaniness and general disorder - all of it unintentional. I suspect some of it is the writers simply enjoying themselves with terrible material - a secret wink, of sorts. The ties to nostalgia only improve the effect. It's bad, but funny and harmless.


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I was think more John Logie Baird but wind up will do


Blow up is better! why not just listen to good old steam radio, internet radio has more choices than you could shake a stick at


----------



## Ryan

Embarrassing bodies (UK) & Made in Chelsea. Two programmes that make me want to cut my ******* eyeballs out


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Andante said:


> Blow up is better! why not just listen to good old steam radio, internet radio has more choices than you could shake a stick at


I prefer my tech lower - much lower


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ryan said:


> Embarrassing bodies (UK) & Made in Chelsea. Two programmes that make me want to cut my ******* eyeballs out


I'll see your Embarrassing Bodies and Made in Chelsea and raise you with anything featuring Davina McCall, Gok Wan, Leigh Francis or Russell Brand.


----------



## poptart

Dragon's Den. And that one with Alan - sorry, _Lord_ - Sugar. Wish someone would fire him.


----------



## millionrainbows

Gilligan's Island, The Love Boat, Saved By The Bell, My Mother The Car, Mister Ed....


----------



## Crudblud

millionrainbows said:


> Gilligan's Island, The Love Boat, Saved By The Bell, My Mother The Car, Mister Ed....


I have to give _My Mother the Car_ points for its bizarre and almost transhumanist premise.


----------



## EricABQ

My wife for some inexplicable reason watches _Ghost Hunters_. This show is an unmitigated piece of garbage.


----------



## Bix

I'm glad that I rarely watch television, they all sound like a congeries of detritus.


----------



## aleazk

If I'm going to waste my time, I prefer to do it on the internet, at least there is always the possibility of learning something new.


----------



## clavichorder

Don't watch TV much either, but "The Walking Dead" really annoys me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Hmm, _Ghost Hunters_...I'll have to check that out...


----------



## millionrainbows

Crudblud said:


> I have to give _My Mother the Car_ points for its bizarre and almost transhumanist premise.


Hey, let's leave my mother out of this...


----------



## Alydon

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> We need more negativity on the forums here.
> 
> Let's talk about television programmes that you dislike/hate/would rather not watch/tend to avoid/add your own synonym here.
> 
> Thread inspired by being bored to death by The Brady Bunch.


Everything about TV, isn't that why we all here talking about classical music rather than watching commercially put together rubbish.


----------



## neoshredder

Alydon said:


> Everything about TV, isn't that why we all here talking about classical music rather than watching commercially put together rubbish.


Life would be pretty boring without tv. Yes I do spend a lot of time on the internet but still find time to enjoy some of the great shows tv has to offer.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Anything reality-based that everyone piles on like lemmings to watch.


----------



## moody

The dreadful Jeremy Kyle and both his UK and American versions of his show.


----------

